# NEED A GOOD ANAVAR-DBOL CYCLE?????????



## goal-chaser (May 27, 2009)

HEY GUYS, This will be my first cycle and need help planning a good *anavar - dbol cycle*

could i run clen with this cycle to cut some fat or would the cycle do fine alone??

ALSO IF ANYONE HAS DONE THIS SAME CYCLE I WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURES IF YOU HAVE ANY ????????

THANKS GUYS:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

If you're doing a cutting cycleI'd go for the var mate


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Strange course IMO

Var is a hardener so id use it in a cutting cycle, prob with the clen to help speed up fatloss. (aslong as your diets right obv)

As for Dbol. its a bulking steroid, water retension, therefore rubbish for cutting....


----------



## goal-chaser (May 27, 2009)

wow amazingly fast replys thanks!!!!!

i know its sounds dumb, i just want to bulk with the dbol, but not to much not lookin to get huge just a good size and cut, so hence the anvar in there with it???

like i said its my first cycle so would love some more advice.

oh before anyone says ....i really dont wanna inject yet till iv given this a go

cheers guys


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

4 weeks dbol 4 weeks var?


----------



## goal-chaser (May 27, 2009)

MXD said:


> 4 weeks dbol 4 weeks var?


i dont know this is the thing, i was thinkin of a 8 week cycle starting with the dbol and over lapping the var towards the end.

really need help.

done allot of research but still un sure


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry mate, thought you were asking for either or, not to do both.

You looked into Tbol at all?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

As above dbol is a bulking steroid and anavar is a hardener. If this is first cyle I would run just the dbol to gauge how it reacts on your body

or

as MXD said four weeks of dbol and then four weeks anavar

You need to have your diet spot on or 99% spot on to get results. I am stressing this as I have spoken to few people recently who have not had their diet spot on, in fact they have been far from it. If you dont have the diet right and a good routine in place the icing on the cake aka ASS will not work to their full potential and just turn into an expensive supplement waste.


----------



## goal-chaser (May 27, 2009)

Spangle1187 said:


> As above dbol is a bulking steroid and anavar is a hardener. If this is first cyle I would run just the dbol to gauge how it reacts on your body
> 
> or
> 
> ...


what would you suggest????????


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why dont you do a bulking cycle of 6 to 8 weeks of dbol at say 40mg per day with PCT of Nova and Clomid and then once finished your PCT starting a cutting cycle of say var and clen to then strip the fat away to show the gains you made on the dbol cycle?

I wouldnt try and go for both objectives at the same time. One or the other.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a good shout willsey


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> That's a good shout willsey


Hell yeah it is!! lol :thumb:


----------

